# Vista compatability issues with ActionTec M1424WR with FIOS



## RickOldCorps (Apr 12, 2008)

I am having compatability issues with my new Vista notebook and FIOS internet.

Dell D630
Intel Core2Duo T7500 2.2GHz
2MB RAM
32 - bit OS
Vista

When using my home Verizon FIOS ActionTec M1424WR, wireless router, I continually get dropped from the internet and/or recieve 'Cannot access' messages when using known sites like Dell, Verizon, banking, etc. It is also very SLOOOOW. If I use my old Dell D600 with XP, no problem.

We had a similar problem in our office with a Comcast Cable modem/wireless router. We switched to a standard Comcast modem and added a top end LikSys router and the problems went away.

Verizon FIOS says it is a Dell issue. I do not have any wireless connection issues when using wireless 'hotspots' in my travels. Only here with my FIOS wireless.

Is there a fix (aside from dumping Vista, my first choice but not a viable option) using this configuration? Am I locked into this awful situation if I want to use Verizon FIOS internet, TV and phone service?

Thank you for your help/comments.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What I did when I had issues with the Actiontec MI424WR here is simply use another router in front of the Actiontec. I configured the Actiontec to put my second router in the DMZ, and I just do all my configurations from the second router. My TV service still gets it's guide and I have my VoIP phone connected to the Actiontec. I disabled the wireless section of the Actiontec since it's not used.


----------

